# IIT Online PE Civil Review Course



## consteng (Jun 27, 2011)

Any feedback about the Irvine Institute of Technology Online PE Civil Review course will be appreciated. Need your help to decide which online PE Civil Review cousre to take for Fall exam.


----------



## elemenopee (Jun 27, 2011)

consteng said:


> Any feedback about the Irvine Institute of Technology Online PE Civil Review course will be appreciated. Need your help to decide which online PE Civil Review cousre to take for Fall exam.


I took ITT's on-line class in Fall of 2010, which I thought was worth it. The great thing about the on-line class is that it is recorded, so that you can review it later. Therefore, you don't have to watch the live class if you don't want to. However, the only drawback is that you can't ask questions and get direct answers from the teachers.

I'm selling some of the review books, at a discount. I will include free shipping with the books as well. All you would need to buy is the two the missing volumes (Vol V - Hydraulics &amp; Vol VI - Environmental).

P.E. Civil License Review Workbooks - 9th Edition,unless otherwise noted, by C.V. Chelapati

Vol. I – Structures 1 $50.00 - 8th Ed (Structural Analysis &amp; Masonry) + FREE SHIPPING

Vol. II – Structures 2 $50.00 + FREE SHIPPING

Vol III – Geotechnical $50.00 + FREE SHIPPING

Vol IV – Transportation $50.00 + FREE SHIPPING

Vol IX – Construction $50.00 + FREE SHIPPING

Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## chess5329 (Jun 28, 2011)

elemenopee said:


> consteng said:
> 
> 
> > Any feedback about the Irvine Institute of Technology Online PE Civil Review course will be appreciated. Need your help to decide which online PE Civil Review cousre to take for Fall exam.
> ...


I'm Interested, tell me how much you want for all........Did you pass taking this course?

email me at [email protected]


----------



## bperez (Jul 7, 2011)

chess5329 said:


> elemenopee said:
> 
> 
> > consteng said:
> ...


Have you sold all these books?


----------



## june (Nov 2, 2011)

elemenopee said:


> QUOTE (consteng @ Jun 27 2011, 11:27 AM)
> 
> Any feedback about the Irvine Institute of Technology Online PE Civil Review course will be appreciated. Need your help to decide which online PE Civil Review cousre to take for Fall exam.
> 
> ...


I am interested in the volume III, IV, IX can you please email me at [email protected]


----------

